# Grrrr skunks



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

If moose carries on destroying my parents house like this not sure how much longer they will be willing skunk sitters for. Any one know any good skunk sitters


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Me, me, (waves hand in air), I'll skunk sit but don't think I'd be able to give Moose back though...:flrt::flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

hahaha naughty skinky!!


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh dear :lol2: bless it, it has made a mess. But how can you be cross at something sooooooo cute.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

my best friend always skunk sits for me and they get on great she dosent seem to mind ichi destroying stuff


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:lol2::lol2:

N


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I keep telling her that unless she wants to be home alone for two weeks she needs to behave herself untill at least after my holiday.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

send him my way my friend will look after him and he will have 2 huge dogs he can push around and bullyand a female to play with when i go to Edinburgh


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> send him my way my friend will look after him and he will have 2 huge dogs he can push around and bullyand a female to play with when i go to Edinburgh


:lol2:May be taking you up on that offer if my dad kicks her out. He says shes far naughtier than his two skunks put together


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

at least its just a bin bag n not her favourite curtains.....


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> at least its just a bin bag n not her favourite curtains.....


 
YET!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> :lol2:May be taking you up on that offer if my dad kicks her out. He says shes far naughtier than his two skunks put together


if moose is there and ichi is there while im away i might come back to mini mooses
:lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

:lol2:


ichis-mom said:


> if moose is there and ichi is there while im away i might come back to mini mooses
> :lol2:


 Noooo not little mooses Thankfully Moose is booked in to be spayed in november just havent told her yet.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

aaaa not a prob then there both female


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats all right then. Out of interest are you getting yours spayed because im starting to get quite nervous about getting her done


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i thought about it but every time i do i panic maybe concidering breeding her as there is still a high demand for skunks and i will only be selling them to people i know on here and maybe through nerys but at the moment its wait and see as i have no males lined up yet


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

you can msn me when shes being done for a comfort chat i know i would be going out my head if i out mine in


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont plan on breeding moose so need to get her done but just worry about putting her through surgery. I will have to spoil her rotten afterwards.
If you have babys I want more but alass know I cant. :flrt:
(mental note convince my dad he really can cope with four skunks)


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> you can msn me when shes being done for a comfort chat i know i would be going out my head if i out mine in


Thanks


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i think if i had babys i would keep females give a male to nerys and think about the rest :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Tinkerbell is being spayed on Thursday, I am beside myself with worry


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

good luck tinkerbell!

(i'm debating getting one of mine vastectomised so he can take the girls out of season without anything coming of it.. not sure tho..)

N


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Nerys
Thank you, I thought about just letting Tinks spend time with Merlin or Pom to take her out of season but decided to go for the op instead,hope I've made the right decision... no one will get much work out of me on thursday that's for sure...my mind will be firmly on Tinks and I won't be happy till she's back to her thieving ways!! I'll know she's on the mend when she has a fridge raid!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i'm sure i was told once by a skunk keeper... to make sure they had food in with them during recovery... something about keeping blood sugar up as they come round...

maple syrup on the gums can help if blood sugar drops also..

N


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

whats the signs if the blood sugar drops and what else is useful info fo spaying/neutering


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks, I've got some Maple syrup and make sure there's something light for her to snack on, I will be so glad when tomorrow is over :crazy:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

africa said:


> Tinkerbell is being spayed on Thursday, I am beside myself with worry


Goodluck Im sure she will be fine know the feeling thou Im going to be awful just before Moose is done.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> Goodluck Im sure she will be fine know the feeling thou Im going to be awful just before Moose is done.


Thank you. Well we have just got back from the vets,she is absolutely fine, she had the op at 2pm, the vet used Isoflurane gas for the surgery and glue for the incision,it's really neat.We told them to watch out for low blood sugar. She has had a wander round, has had a little chicken and cottage cheese and is now asleep. 
Tinks skunky friend Merlin was neutered today at the same vets,he is also fine.
Huge relief!!!:2thumb:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

africa said:


> Thank you. Well we have just got back from the vets,she is absolutely fine, she had the op at 2pm, the vet used Isoflurane gas for the surgery and glue for the incision,it's really neat.We told them to watch out for low blood sugar. She has had a wander round, has had a little chicken and cottage cheese and is now asleep.
> Tinks skunky friend Merlin was neutered today at the same vets,he is also fine.
> Huge relief!!!:2thumb:


 Im so pleased for you. Out of interest what vet did you use. I going to be a nervous wreck when moose is done.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> Im so pleased for you. Out of interest what vet did you use. I going to be a nervous wreck when moose is done.


I take my skunks to Ian Taylor at Spire Vets in Chesterfield. They have been really good.:no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:2thumb: glad to hear all is well..

*sending skunkie hugs and kisses*

N


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nerys said:


> :2thumb: glad to hear all is well..
> 
> *sending skunkie hugs and kisses*
> 
> N


 I had no sleep of course last night checking she was ok...which of course she was,had a little munch,had a little wander,had a little toe nibble,had a little snooze....as they do.......:whistling2:

Can't get over the glue...it really is so neat. The ferrets Ruby and Millie had stitches when they were spayed, they left them alone but it was a bit of a worry in case they got them open.
S


----------

